# Yellow River Slam



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a late start, was a little leery about fishing this morning with the wind. Finally launced around 9. Had flatheads on the target board. Made my way down towards the far end of yellow river. Started out fishing some structure when I had a hit, reeling I said to myself...cant be a cat. Started seeing some red, get the red up to boat, almost getting the line cut off by the prop :no:. Finally in the boat, law stick comes next, measures 1/4 in over 18. In the livewell. Re-bait, winds blowing, shouldve brought a kite Im thinking, 20 minutes go by fish on , a little cat, now Im having a hard time trying to figured out if its a channel or salt water cat. Figured what the heck, looks like a channel in the livewell with the red. I relocate, just gar, and alot of sun. After a hour plus Ive finally had enough and move up river, towards 87, clocks ticking away, rod doubles over, I set the hook and start reeling away, fish starts taking line and fighting, Im thinking about time, see sawing back and forth , ge the fish in view, low and behold Im seeing a striper. I grab the net, finese the fish into it and in the boat. Measuring 19 + in., in the livewell to accompany the other fish. I re-bait, toss back out, back to the boring waiting game, boom rod off again. I work the fish back and again its a stripe, in the boat. Re-bait, nothing for a hr, move further up and down nothing back to same spot, nothing. Overall a good day of fishing. 



No flats.:thumbdown:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Got a late start, was a little leery about fishing this morning with the wind. Finally launced around 9. Had flatheads on the target board. Made my way down towards the far end of yellow river. Started out fishing some structure when I had a hit, reeling I said to myself...cant be a cat. Started seeing some red, get the red up to boat, almost getting the line cut off by the prop :no:. Finally in the boat, law stick comes next, measures 1/4 in over 18. In the livewell. Re-bait, winds blowing, shouldve brought a kite Im thinking, 20 minutes go by fish on , a little cat, now Im having a hard time trying to figured out if its a channel or salt water cat. Figured what the heck, looks like a channel in the livewell with the red. I relocate, just gar, and alot of sun. After a hour plus Ive finally had enough and move up river, towards 87, clocks ticking away, rod doubles over, I set the hook and start reeling away, fish starts taking line and fighting, Im thinking about time, see sawing back and forth , ge the fish in view, low and behold Im seeing a striper. I grab the net, finese the fish into it and in the boat. Measuring 19 + in., in the livewell to accompany the other fish. I re-bait, toss back out, back to the boring waiting game, boom rod off again. I work the fish back and again its a stripe, in the boat. Re-bait, nothing for a hr, move further up and down nothing back to same spot, nothing. Overall a good day of fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> No flats.:thumbdown:


hard head catfish__saltwater cat___


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good day man, those hard heads don't eat to bad either...catch the stripes on bream?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> good day man, those hard heads don't eat to bad either...catch the stripes on bream?


Bream and river shiners. :shifty: However in their stomach contents fiddler crabs was their main stable.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Cathunter, 

Thanks for the info, I wasnt sure but since I filleted it I might as well try it. Maybe it will help with catching a flathead. I think next time I go out Im gonna take photos of what I think are "good spots" and you can give me the nay or ya


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

One is a Striper and the other is a Hybrid.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just let me know, ill help you out with them ol yeller cats.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice slam.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a nice report, thank you. I like the stripper fillets.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, Collins I agree on the fillets being nice, plus they put up a very good fight to. My second one I caught got wrapped around some bottom structure,had to move the boat around to horse it out of there. I fouled hooked it on the outside of its gill plate.


----------

